# Phantom of the Opera display from 2000



## RLukard (Sep 18, 2010)

This was my quickly thrown together "pipe organ" for my Phantom of the Opera display on Halloween 2000. I have to get my other photos back for a complete series. This one has been digitally edited to appear as it did under "show lighting".

:jol:


----------

